# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Alguém quer vir a colecta da agua?

## Pedro Moreira

Boas amigos,este domingo vou á colecta da agua em Vila chá,alguém interessado em vir e tirar uma fotos se for preciso da colecta?A maré vaza é ás 11.00 de domingo os interessados que avisem para marcamos um local certo.
um abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas colegas,a colecta da agua ao mar em Vila Chá,vai ficar marcado para o próximo sábado ou domingo.Devido ao tempo não é dos melhores para amanhã :yb668:  .Por tanto quem quiser alinhar é sempre bem vindo,pois é sempre bom se ter um convívio e quem tiver uma boa maquina,porque não umas fotos de o bom local que é em Vila Chá.Se for no sábado depois da colecta poderemos depois visitar as lojas da aquariofilia.Quem quiser alinhar é só dizer para marcamos uma hora e lugar certo.Um abraço a todos.

----------

